# What's the better upgrade???



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Current setup - 9 speed Record. Needs new crank, derailleur, cassette, and most likely chain. How does a 10 speed crank, and a 10 speed chain work with a 9 speed setup? Or would taking the plunge and going 11 speed be the better choice?

Would a 9 speed chain be too wide for a 11 speed rear derailleur cage?


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

A 10-speed crank and chain work fabulously with the 9-speed setup (I have two bikes set up this way). As for the latter, not sure. Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

IMHO, take the plunge. Chorus 11 will be nicer than your Record 9. I have Record 9 on my commuter with a shiftmate and a shimaNo 9 speed cassette on PW hubs. My other two road bikes are Record/Chorus mix 11 speed. I prefer the shape of the 11 speed shifters over the old style (rounded). Shouldn't have any problems with the wheels taking an 11 speed cassette.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

Go 11 speed. It's not just an extra cog (or two in your case). Every component has been refined and improved. I have two SR11 groups with a lot of miles on them and continue to be amazed at how well it performs, as well as how durable the parts are.


----------



## McJim (Dec 14, 2011)

Dunno if the derailleur cage would be the issue if you are upgrading piecemeal. The issue arises from running a 9 speed chain on a 10 or 11 cluster. For example my training bike is a little weird. Chorus 10 speed crankset, Chorus 9 speed chain, Record 8 speed levers, Chorus 8 speed derailleur and sh!tmano 8 speed cluster. So long as the chain is narrower or the same as the cluster you should be fine since that's where the tolerances are smallest. Mind you I haven't tried to thread an 8 speed chain through a 10 speed mech....yet! 
If you have the option however go 11...I wish I could afford to!


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sooner or later, technology moves on and you're stuck looking for parts in odd places and considering Bite The Bullet and Pay Me Now Or Pay Me Later type questions in perpetuity. If possible, it would be a good time to jump to 11sp. Right now, I've got about a month on Chorus 11sp after 6 years on Centaur 10sp. Definitely an upgrade!


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

The answer may depend on which brand chain you use..

From the campyonly crew:

" the Campy 10 spd chain was originally 6.2mm (I think) and changed to the ShimaNO standard 5.9mm. it would seem that there is some latitude generally - although my experience has been that the narrower chain runs quieter and shifts better.'

"a SRAM 8speed chain (pc-48/58/830/850; width=6,9mm or about 0,2 mm thinner than other brands) works fine on a Campagnolo 9 speed cassette. "

"campagnolo technical manual, the width chain for 10sp is 5,9mm vs 5,5mm of 11sp and it doesn't work properly (noise). Campagnolo says that there isn't any compatibility between 10 sp and 11 speed."

heard that : "the dura ace 10 speed chain can be used on the Campy 11 speed drive train" .. But Campy won't say if it will or it won't


----------



## McJim (Dec 14, 2011)

Winters said:


> The answer may depend on which brand chain you use..
> 
> From the campyonly crew:
> 
> ...


Nicely researched and comprehensive..I'd give you rep but I am yet an amoeba on these forums!


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Love my Chorus 11!!! My first Campy experience after riding Red, DA and Ultegra for 12 years. Most responsive drive train I have ever used. I'd look at how the shifters set up for you - if you are close on size with your frame the reach can change depending upon which group you choose.

All 3 are solid choices - my fickleness is in the Chorus camp right now.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

flatlander_48 said:


> Sooner or later, technology moves on and you're stuck looking for parts in odd places and considering Bite The Bullet and Pay Me Now Or Pay Me Later type questions in perpetuity. If possible, it would be a good time to jump to 11sp. Right now, I've got about a month on Chorus 11sp after 6 years on Centaur 10sp. Definitely an upgrade!


A few years ago I scored an amazing deal. At least I thought it was. Basically, it was gobs of old Chorus 8 sp parts, almost none of it supported anymore. I just sold it off and got a Centaur group. I couldn't be happier. Now it's getting time for 11 sp.


----------

